
How social networking sites may discriminate against women - dmckeon
https://phys.org/news/2018-04-social-networking-sites-discriminate-women.html
======
dmckeon
Paper title: Algorithmic Glass Ceiling in Social Networks: The effects of
social recommendations on network diversity
[https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=3178876.3186140](https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=3178876.3186140)

